# Advice needed: Filter Impeller



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

So today i did a filter maintenance and my impeller shaft snapped, it seemed like it was made out of the material of Mechanical filter nuggets so i replaced it with a metal shaft would that be alright? Will it end up harming my fish? 

-I have the filter turned off for now!
-Eheim filter 2213

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You should probably replace it with the correct ceramic shaft. The metal might work for a while but will likely wear quickly, and it may affect performance.


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

So i called big al's today and talked with the tech apparently people rather change the ceramic shaft into a metal one due to the fact it doesnt break as easy and they said it wouldnt harm my fish is this true and should i take their word for it? I really dont wanna flush my fish down the toilet.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As long as the shaft is non corrosive there should be no risk. Lots of pumps use metal shafts.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

As long as it doesn't rust. It should be OK. You might want to use a stainless steal shaft (if there is such a thing). I know that all mines are made of a none rust metalic shaft.
Worst case senario is that it wabbles and cause frictions with the plastic side, prolong frictions will cause the plastic to warp redering the entire filter usless. This happened to me with a power head.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys, so ya i decided to take out the metal shaft and it was already turning grey and just replaced it with the proper ceramic one hopefully this time it wont break.


----------

